# RIP Lou Reed



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

RIP Lou Reed

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24697765










Without doubt one the best musicians this world has born and the frontman of arguably the most influential band ever. The Velvet Underground were rock before rock existed, punk before punk, indie before indie.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322042


----------

